# What kind of purse?



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been trying to take my K2 with me everywhere, as many of you say you do. It has the boring Amazon leather cover (I didn't know about Oberon and M Edge when I bought the K2). The purse I have been using is a one-shoulder backpack thing that is pretty small. The Kindle doesn't entirely fit in it, I have to leave it partly unzipped. I don't want to go to a large purse, I don't carry all that much.

So what kind of bag is not very big, but has a nice Kindle-sized pocket?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Borsa Bellas are very nice.  If you get the travel bag the K2 fits very nicely, 
with a pocket in the front for small additional items.

If you have the time to browse through the accessories thread you will find 
lots of pictures of the various bags other KB members use.

Good luck, and let us know which one you decide to get.
deb


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

After posting, I remembered that my mother gave me a leather purse for Christmas two years ago. It has been sitting in my closet waiting for the backpack thingy to wear out, which it shows no inclination to do.

The leather purse is from American West. I looked at their website and they cost way more than I would ever pay.

It's still not ideal, but the Kindle fits in the main compartment with the keys and pens and tissue and what have you. My wallet fits in an outside pocket, so I don't have to open the main compartment when I buy something.

It doesn't sling over my shoulder, which I am used to doing. I will try it for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh boy, now I have to go look at American West.  
You have become an enabler without meaning to.
Welcome aboard.
deb

edited to add:  very very pretty and very unique.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, those American West bags are NICE!

I'm also on the hunt for a bag. The difference is that I'm a student, so I want a bag that can carry my notebooks and pens, library books and the Kindle.

I've been looking at this Mamba Saddle bag by booq:










Here is the problem. The bag costs $70, great. Add to cart. Estimate shipping cost. Shipping to South Africa using FedEx International Priority? $365.71. Total: $435.66.

Lol! That's just wrong.

So I'll either have to use a mail-forwarding company, or get someone to send it to me. *sigh* Me wants it!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have this. it works really well. http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/BCBGeneration-Crossbody-Handbag/4138742/product.html


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I took a picture, but I don't see any way to upload it. I'm not here advertising American West, I have nothing to do with them. I could never afford one myself. Now that I know how much they cost, maybe I should thank my mother again.

Prazzie, there must be something closer to home. You certainly shouldn't pay twice as much for shipping as you do for the item.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

R. Reed, to post a picture on the forum, you need to host it elsewhere. I use Photobucket. You can open up a free account, upload the picture and then when you mouse-over the uploaded picture, Photobucket provides several links. You should use the one with the bracketed "img" tags, just copy and paste the whole thing into your post.

Definitely thank your mother again! What a generous gift!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, what the heck. Let's see if this works:










Yes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good job with the picture.  Nice purse.
deb


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Yay!  And you say that one is big enough for the Kindle?  You should take a photo with them together.  That also looks quite sturdy, is the leather stiff?  My handbags are big enough, but too floppy to offer any protection.  I place the Kindle inside its cover inside my bags.  And then I still worry.  

I can't believe you've been ignoring that bag for two years.  Handbags have feelings too!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

This isn't the best picture. I only have an old point and shoot camera here right now.










The Kindle just barely fits in it, sideways. I can't carry a lot of other stuff. The front flap has a magnetic snap under it (the buckle is just for show), and my wallet goes in a pocket under the flap.

The Amazon cover is folded behind the Kindle. One thing I like about it is that it folds so neatly behind and I don't have to take it off to read. Do the other covers fold that well?

I didn't mean to get into this so deeply, but I don't feel like doing what I should be doing, so I am doing this.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> This isn't the best picture. I only have an old point and shoot camera here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you carry another purse for all the other stuff?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't gone outside since I dug this purse out and realized the Kindle would fit in it. I don't carry much else, just keys, wallet, pen, reading glasses, cell phone. That stuff fits. With the Kindle, it's a good bit heavier than my old bag, so I will have to get used to that.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol, you two are funny.



R.Reed said:


> I don't feel like doing what I should be doing, so I am doing this.


I've been doing that all day.

The cover I use most (M-Edge Platform) flips over the top rather than sideways, so I don't notice the fold. The only complaints I've heard about cover folds were related to some of the stiffer Oberons.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

The easiest way to find a purse is to have your Kindle with you and try it out in a purse you like. I found one at a store called leatherworks, don't know if they are a chain or not, but It has two pockets the larger one fits my k2 in its latitude jacket and in the front I put my wallet etc. It cost me 10 bux. I usually don't spend a ton on purses so I find them at Marshalls or target or walmart but I change my purse often.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> Wow, those American West bags are NICE!
> 
> I'm also on the hunt for a bag. The difference is that I'm a student, so I want a bag that can carry my notebooks and pens, library books and the Kindle.
> 
> ...


oooh.... I really like this for traveling with my netbook and my Kindle


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought this one over the summer, when they had brighter colors. Mine is green. http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/viewallhandbags/PRD~376106/Nine+and+Co+Carryall+Shopper.jsp

It has three compartments -- a zippered one on the middle, and an open one on each side. (Plus the small pocket on the outside.)

I use the zipper pocket in the middle for my wallet, one side pocket for my Kindle, and the other side pocket for my lotion, pens, etc. I drop my cell phone and keys in the outside pocket for easy access. It's bigger than I need for my junk, but a great size for my Kindle.

HTH!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Love it, it's gorgeous.  I like the Black Natural style.  I have a powder blue Nine West bag that I've used with the Kindle a couple of times.  Initially I was worried about the magnet closures on my bags, since most of my handbags have them, but I've read on here and other forums that magnets won't harm the Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Nine West.  I have purses, boots, wallets.  They have very nice products.
deb


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Juicy makes some super cute cross body bags that are the perfect size.  I bought a new daydreamer because I wanted to carry my laptop too.  But I sure did look at the crossbody bags.  My kindle in its bulky M-Edge jacket fit perfectly with room for a wallet and a few small items.


----------

